# My Second Batch of MP Soap - Cucumber Honey w/Oatmeal



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, I am so excited!!!  After being a little disappointed about my first batch of MP last week, I decided to give it another try and use something different.  So, I created my very own recipe and it lathers well and smells great!    Here is the recipe:

4lbs Avocado Cucumber Base
1/4 cup of Honey
2 tbsp of Olive Oil
1/4 cup of Oatmeal (grinded)
1/2 tsp of Buttermilk powder
6 drops of Seafoam Green Coloring
1 1/2 tbsp of Cucumber FO

I used a loaf pan this time but I had to cut alot off of the end pieces because they were shaped a little weird but I can work on that later. Not sure of how to load images on here but I am trying!
[/img]


----------



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a picture!

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1081 ... oap002.jpg


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 30, 2009)

i like it! It looks very kewl! Good Job!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 30, 2009)

Your soap looks great!

I have a question though... isn't a general rule not to add more than 1 teaspoon of liquid additive to prevent change to the lather... I see you added more honey and olive oil and you say it lathers great - what am I missing?


----------



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

I am new to this and I went by a recipe I had found on the internet but altered the fragrances.  I used the soap last night and it seemed to lather well for me.  What do you think I should have changed for the liquids?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Your soap looks wonderful , I really like the look you got . Way to go.

Kitn


----------



## carolynp (Jun 30, 2009)

I have found that you can add quite a bit of ADDITIVES to m&p and still have a great lather. I add half a cup of honey to 2lbs of base for my honey and oatmeal soap and it is my best seller. Take a piece of your base with nothing added to it ,lather it up ,,,now take a piece of your finished product and do the same ,compare the two and you be the judge.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the looks of the soap myself..i bet it smells heavenly!!


----------



## craftydad (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow....GREAT looking soap.  Thanks for sharing the photo.

Congrats!


----------

